# Milford Hospital - Surrey - June 2014



## brickworx (Jul 15, 2014)

Third explore for me and wanted something a bit grander than my previous two so decided 'Hospitalesque' was the style I was after. I went for the easy choice of Milford Hospital in Surrey. ...Easy as it's near by, there is no on site security at all (be aware part of hospital site is in use though) and the place is royally fucked up so good for my kind of feel on the pics.

On arrival, got in no problem and was then free to wander what's left of this once magnificent Hospital. I say 'what's left' as the wards have recently gone (which I was expecting to see - they where there a week ago!) and I reckon it will be levelled in a fortnight. Not much in the way of stuff inside the rooms \ structures but plenty of decay going on everywhere. 

Some history:

Milford Hospital was opened in 1928, originally as a TB Sanatorium serving the South East with Medical, Surgical and Diagnostics. It then became a general Chest Hospital before the wards were adapted for elderly and psycho geriatric cases. As late as 1978 it was still known locally as "Milford Chest".

1985 saw the Hospital rebuilt as an 80 bed unit with modern single storey linked wards, the introduction of specialist geriatricians, and plans to phase out long stay beds and develop rehabilitation beds for patients following an acute episode in the Royal Surrey County Hospital (RSCH) or from home (referrals being from hospital or GP). 
Following Rehabilitation, patients, after three weeks or up to three months, were discharged home with a care package or to a care or nursing home. Patients were followed up in the day hospital which later developed into the Milford Assessment & Rehabilitation Centre (MARC).

The Stroke Unit was set up in the late 1990s including six dedicated stroke interdisciplinary rehabilitation beds. The Day Hospital (MARC) has highly developed skills dealing with Stroke, Respiratory and Cardiac conditions. Groups have also been established dealing with Rehabilitation, Falls, Parkinson's Disease and Incontinence. Carers support was also available.


Now for the pics - full slideshow with loads more pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645779748684/show/



ManLooksOn by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Halls by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Authorized? by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


MixItUp by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Kitchen by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


CrstalSpider by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ByeFly by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Peel by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Shop by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInDarkRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Machine by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Nice by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


LovelyStairs by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManLikesLights by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ResiHalls by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Cheers for looking

Brickworx


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 15, 2014)

lovely style of photography, you will certainly fit in here, love the white spider and the shot with light coming in from the ceiling, hope to see more from you


----------



## brickworx (Jul 15, 2014)

You know what my friend, that is music to my ears... The trouble I had posting this and my other posts on another popular exploration site was untrue. All down to the style of my pics apparently.... 

Anyways, nice to feel the love, only just started out but have a few trips planned.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 16, 2014)

brickworx said:


> You know what my friend, that is music to my ears... The trouble I had posting this and my other posts on another popular exploration site was untrue. All down to the style of my pics apparently....
> 
> Anyways, nice to feel the love, only just started out but have a few trips planned.



Everyone has a different style, after all thats what makes each post different, if we all went to the same place, took the same photos and came back, it would be boring, glad you like it here already, stay we are a nice bunch and im sure im not the only one who will like your photos and style


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 16, 2014)

As said above, i really like your style of photography! Your posts are more than welcome here! Great stuff


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2014)

brickworx said:


> You know what my friend, that is music to my ears... The trouble I had posting this and my other posts on another popular exploration site was untrue. All down to the style of my pics apparently....
> 
> Anyways, nice to feel the love, only just started out but have a few trips planned.



You'll have no issues here, welcome.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cool, cheers mate.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 16, 2014)

I really liked your post too, loved the spider!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers Stealthstar - yeah spider was odd...crystallised almost.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Updated to Flickr!


----------



## Xan1991 (Aug 8, 2014)

Went today, demolished. Sorry guys!


----------



## brickworx (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad I got a glimpse of the old girl before she rests...RIP Milford.


----------

